# Paretroplus menarambo Kids Off to School.



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

About five weeks ago, my Pinstripe Damba spawned. The fry (~100) are doing well and starting to assume the deeper body shape of the adults. Usually they are seen swimming around in a bit of a frenzy, each one doing its own thing, searching for food and "playing" in the currents. Basically they are dispersed throughout the tank with little tendency to school. However, when I turn out the lights at night, they all scurry down to a bottom corner and cluster together in a tight mass. I know this is standard for most cichlid fry but it's neat to see these do it because during they day they are so independent. Well, this morning when I turned the lights on, the babies awoke (albeit not immediately) and moved away from their resting place in a tight school - a most interesting and unusual sight. Here are a couple of pics of the babies "on their way to school" (please excuse the bad pun but I couldn't resist).


----------

